# Best led flood lights ?



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Guess no luck here


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Azspark said:


> Guess no luck here



There is no answer to that question because this stuff is still new, I've had both cree and ecosmart burn out in short amount of time:no:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rab..


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you for
The response


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I read in last months Consumer Reports that Cree had a high failure rate on there PAR38 bulbs and did a redesign to correct the issue.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Rf thank you. I have read the Rab have good record. They better for the price.


----------



## smiley64 (Mar 25, 2013)

Not ILP. TCP pretty good.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The best LED floodlight is at the bottom of a landfill.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> The best LED floodlight is at the bottom of a landfill.


:laughing:


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

MTW said:


> The best LED floodlight is at the bottom of a landfill.



What do you suggest


----------

